# do i need cork bark



## evilebe (Mar 8, 2013)

in my p. regalis enclosures i have cut pieces of styrofoam and covered them in eco earth using food grade silicone. i have wanted to get some cork bark rounds for them for a while so they will have a place to hide and feel more secure. they have both completely webbed in sections behind the styrofoam and i'm starting to wonder whether or not i actually need the cork bark. i'm thinking about getting the cork bark for my avicularia because i have read that they make really neat looking tube webs out of the top and all i have for them now are curved branches. look at the pics. let me know what you think.


----------



## EulersK (Mar 8, 2013)

I would imagine that they'd feel more secure with more cover. In their current setup, there's no way for them to block out the world - no dark hide to retreat to (unless you keep your T room dark, in which case nevermind). Not that what you have right now is _bad_, only that I think they'd be more comfortable with more secluded areas.

Also, I see you're using the egg enclosure. May I ask what you're keeping in there? And possibly a bigger picture of it? I'm interested


----------



## poisoned (Mar 9, 2013)

Those enclosures seem fine to me. If they need it ti be dark, they'll lay some thick webbing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 9, 2013)

A cheaper alternative to cork bark is the felted coconut fibre.  It comes in sheets marketed as hermit crab climbing medium.  You can cut it to size and hot glue into cylinders.  Not as aesthetically pleasing as corkbark, but my spiders seem to love it.

Interesting enclosures - more info on them?


----------



## Ximmanis (Mar 9, 2013)

A very neat budget solution in my opinion. Been thinking of doing something similar myself. 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kazaam (Mar 9, 2013)

Why don't you just get some curved pieces of oak bark out of the forest....


----------



## sbullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good.  But yeah, you can always find some cool pieces of wood outside and BAKE them.  Also, can I have one of those regalis?  MSG me if you would like to sell one.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a couple Pokies that I have raised from sling to adult without ever giving them a cork round - just some wood to hide under.  They webbed up their own hiding spot.  You are good how you have it setup.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Mar 20, 2013)

evilebe said:


> ... i'm starting to wonder whether or not i actually need the cork bark. ...


I can't comment on whether *YOU* need cork bark or not, but your tarantulas surely don't! In nature they make do with whatever is available. The same is true in captivity. The only difference is that we're a lot more careful about not letting them get eaten or die than Mother Nature. Use whatever you'd like as a hide for them as long as you can readily get them out when necessary.



evilebe said:


> ... i'm thinking about getting the cork bark for my avicularia because i have read that they make really neat looking tube webs out of the top and all i have for them now are curved branches. ...


Same comment as above. Be aware that while the _Poecilotheria_ often conceal themselves in cavities and holes in nature, the same is not true of the _Avicularia_. Avics will often build their nests in open clefts in tree bark, within a cluster of stems and branches, within bunches of tall weeds or grass, or even under a thatched roof.

(Click or right-click the thumbnail to see a larger image.)

_Avicularia_ nest under a thatched roof. Thanks to Larry Loos, one of the photo-contributors for TKG3. Way to go Larry!)


Enjoy your little 8-legged tree huggers!


----------



## barcode80 (Mar 21, 2013)

*nice*

good idea. cork bark isnt cheap at pet stores. and the one here doesnt even have em. im gonna try this today after work. id imagine u can put a few pieces together and make a tunnel similar to a cork bark ttunnel maybe


----------

